# Argonaut bottle



## Jason (Mar 21, 2014)

I haven't found any information on this bottle. It has Argonaut Rec'd on both sides and is about 4 1/2 inches tall. Thanks for any information about it.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi, you should should keep it for obvious reasons on names but I'm not sure what it is. It looks like a lotion or maybe an extract. It also  looks UK, Australia, Canada or something. Where are you at?


----------



## Jason (Mar 22, 2014)

In Texas.  I bought a small lot of bottles. The rest were definitely US bottles. Not that means much.


----------



## Andyb610 (Feb 7, 2021)

This may answer your question 
http://www.whatthevictoriansthrewaway.com/project_tag/hair-restorer/
It could have been a bottle for hat polish or hair tonic


----------



## bottlecrazy (Feb 7, 2021)

Top makes it look English


----------

